# Lecture MKV sur Nouvel iPad (3)



## rsjb (26 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour

Tout nouveau propriétaire d'iPad, j'ai installé Player Xtreme Nano suite à un article de Tom's Guide
Extremement simple d'utilisation, il s'avère incapable de lire un MKV 720p. Il pause toutes les 2 secondes, et l'image est fortement brouillée.
J'ai pas mal de MKV 720p de films de 2 heures environ (4 à 7 Go) et je cherche une appli permettant d'en profiter sur mon nouveau joujou.

Je n'ai pas de 1080p et vu le résultat pour l'instant ave cdu 720p je m'en félicite !
Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## Toximityx (26 Juillet 2012)

Hello,

http://forums.macg.co/ipad/lecture-1080p-mkv-new-ipad-1056482.html ;-)


----------



## rsjb (26 Juillet 2012)

Toximityx a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/ipad/lecture-1080p-mkv-new-ipad-1056482.html ;-)



OK mais avec quel appli ?????


----------



## Toximityx (26 Juillet 2012)

J'ai Oplayer et pas de soucis.


----------



## rsjb (26 Juillet 2012)

Oplayer permet de charger les vidéos en local et de les regarder ensuite en mode déconnecté ?
Il y a des gens qui disent qu'il ne fonctionne pas sur iPad 3 :
http://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/oplayer-hd/id373236724?mt=8


----------



## Toximityx (26 Juillet 2012)

rsjb a dit:


> Oplayer permet de charger les vidéos en local et de les regarder ensuite en mode déconnecté ?
> Il y a des gens qui disent qu'il ne fonctionne pas sur iPad 3 :
> http://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/oplayer-hd/id373236724?mt=8



Hello,

Oui il utilise le mode stockage pas de soucis sur l'iPad.. après je n'ai pas le 3 mais je en vois pas ce qui n'irait pas..


----------

